# What Kind of Cameras do you all have?



## Skipper (Oct 29, 2004)

I'm just curious as to what the members are shooting with.  I use a Sony 717 at work and a Canon Rebel SLR for my photography.  My wife has a Canon Rebel and a Nikon 5700 as a back up.  

Is anyone shooting film?  

Skipper


----------



## rip18 (Oct 29, 2004)

*I'm still shooting film...*

I'm still shooting film.  I'm too cheap to go digital (yet), even though digital makes more sense in the long run.  I'm waiting for the prices on good quality digital SLR bodies to drop.

I've got a pair of Nikon 6006s with about 6 different lens from 15mm to 300mm along with a 2x converter.  I've got a pair of Bogen tripods with decent heads.  I usually carry my gear in Pelican cases or a Sundog pack.

Eventually, I'll get a Nikon digital body to use with my lens.  If I were starting completely over, I would probably go with Canon products knowing what I do now.  If I end up adding another 35mm body, it will either be an 8008 (same as 6006 but uses standard batteries instead of a "special" battery that can be tough to find in some of the rural areas I frequent).

What stuff do I "need" that I don't have?
     - a nice LowePro pack
     - a 500mm lens
     - a 1.4x converter
     - a digital body (or 2)
     - more time to be outside hunting, fishing, & photographing!


----------



## Skipper (Oct 29, 2004)

Have you looked at the D70's yet?  I suspect that the prices on the SLR's are going to remain pretty much where they are with the D70 running about $950 for a body, the D100 running about $1600 and the D1x Running about $4,000.  I figure what they will do is continue to upgrade the chips at each band and keep the price approximately equal for a similar camera.

The Rebel was the first SLR I have ever owned.  I sought advice between it and the D-70 from Dan Demptster who is a pretty well noted photographer, and he said the same thing you just said about Canon v's Nikon.  Like you, he is a Nikon shooter and is locked to the brand by his lens collection.  The answer for the Nikon shooters may be Kodak as they've got a pretty good pro body with a 12 mp chip now that uses the Nikon mount.  

Years ago, I worked at a radio station that also owned a tv station and moonlighted behind a camera quite a bit.  Over the years, I've also been involved in producing our church's tv broadcast, but there is a big learning curve from video to still.

Skipper


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 29, 2004)

Oly C700 for still pics and a Canon ZR65 for video.  The OLY is great for a pocket cam, which is the only use I have.  I want one that will fit in my bellows pocket while on stand.

Jim


----------



## Handgunner (Oct 29, 2004)

Olympus C-740 UZ -- and a Canon Rebel EOS -35mm that doesn't get used at all anymore.


Jim, how did you get that cat to stay still long enough for you to do that???


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Oct 29, 2004)

an old Canon AE-1. hope to get a digital real soon.

video with a sony hi-8mm


----------



## huntnnut (Oct 29, 2004)

I've got an old Petri 35mm I bought while in the Navy in Italy and a Kodak digital camera.  My kodak got dropped off a bridge onto some granite rocks in San Francisco last year, so it's pretty beat up now though believe it or not it still works.  

Next year, I hope to get a new Oly with the 10x optical zoom.


----------



## Ga-Spur (Oct 29, 2004)

Sony V-1 .


----------



## Skipper (Oct 29, 2004)

Label Dawg was looking at a Sony W1 and I think it's probably pretty close to the same as the V1 except I think the V1 uses a battery pack as opposed to AA batteries.

How do you like the V1, he might be interested in one like it?

Skipper


----------



## deerslayer1988 (Oct 30, 2004)

i got a kodak 6330 for my aniversary present a couple of weeks ago it takes good pictures and didn't cost a arm and leg


----------



## Hoss (Oct 30, 2004)

*Which member of the family?*

We are a digital family:
I use a Minolta Dimage 7
My wife has a Nikon 4300
Oldest daughter has an older Canon S10
Youngest has a Fugi 205

The S10 was the first digital that we had.  Dook good pictures, but no zoom.  Got the Dimage cause I wanted the zoom and manual control and then my wife wanted one so got her the Nikon.  The Fugi was a low end camera that was pretty cost effective for a youngster.

Hoss


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Oct 30, 2004)

hoss...how do you like the minolta????


----------



## whiskers (Oct 30, 2004)

*camera*

I have the Olympus 720 ultra zoom.  More camera than I can handle but takes great pictures any way.


Whiskers


----------



## Hoss (Oct 30, 2004)

*Maddog*

I'm happy with the Dimage 7.  It does a good job in full auto, but also lets me go to various manual modes without too much trouble.  It is set up with a quite a few buttons and knobs that make it look kind of hard to use, but once you learn them, it lets you change setups without navigating a lot of menus (one of the things that I don't like about changing set ups on most digital cameras).  It also has an electronic viewfinder which makes it a lot like a digital SLR.  Also, all of the information that I need to determine if I like the settings for the picture shows up  in this viewfinder so I can change set ups as needed.  And a big plus for someone like me whose eyes aren't what they used to be (read in I need reading glasses to see menus on LCD screens), I can easily read the view finder information.
Mine is several generations obsolete, but I have seen no reason to upgrade.  About the only thing missing is at times I want more zoom than the 7X optical, but I haven't been willing to spring for a true digital SLR.

Hoss


----------



## slimbo (Oct 30, 2004)

*canon*

I've use 2 eos 630's and an older rebel.  The 630's are great cameras, but Im looking to go all digital.  I cant decide between a canon 10D, 20D, or the older D60.  I have to stay canon because of my 5 lenses.  Plus, my canon stuff has never let me down.

slimbo

P.S. 
Skipper I usually use a watermark too.  Keeps 'em honest.


----------



## Duff (Oct 30, 2004)

I'm not a big time pic maker dude, but I have a Sony P73 and it does great for what I originally purchased it for. Very easy to use and affordable. But I would love to have a camera w/around 8x optical zoom. Is that enough zoom for pics of wildlife? At what power do you need a tripod?
Thanks Duff


----------



## dbodkin (Oct 31, 2004)

Panasonic FZ20


----------



## Woodsong (Oct 31, 2004)

I have a Canon Rebel 2000 that I never shoot any more and a Fuji S5000 digital w/ 10X zoom.  I almost went with the olympus, but ended up liking the feel of the fuji so that is what I use.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Nov 1, 2004)

Duff said:
			
		

> I'm not a big time pic maker dude, but I have a Sony P73 and it does great for what I originally purchased it for. Very easy to use and affordable. But I would love to have a camera w/around 8x optical zoom. Is that enough zoom for pics of wildlife? At what power do you need a tripod?
> Thanks Duff



LOL Duff, that first line is great

If you want to use a zoom higher than about 5x you will need some sort of rest or a tripod to keep from getting blur in your pics.  when on stand I use the front bar of my climber or the shooting rails on the ladders etc.  Worst case scenerio lean against a tree and plant both feet and hold the cam with both hands.

When I am not hunting I will whip the tripod out ANYTIME I can because the pics are better.

Jim


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Nov 1, 2004)

thanks Hoss.


----------



## tmooney (Nov 1, 2004)

*The one most recommended on this board. . .*

An Oly of course!

Got mine on eBay for 330. I have an Olympous 750 and wouldn't get rid of it for 35mm any day. You can have your SLR's. Im tired of lugging those things around.

-Terry


----------



## DSGB (Nov 1, 2004)

*Olympus Users*

How hard are the C7XX cameras to use? Do they take decent pics in auto mode? Do they have an auto mode?
I have been wanting one for a while and was wondering if I'd be wasting my money, seeing how I don't have a clue about cameras.


----------



## triple play (Nov 1, 2004)

fuji s5000z


----------



## Hoss (Nov 1, 2004)

*Monopod*

I got a monopod at Wal-mart that is much easier and faster to set up then a tripod for quick pictures.  It's not as stable as a tripod, but works well for those pictures in a hurry.  

Hoss


----------



## leo (Nov 2, 2004)

*Hoss*

I also have a monopod from wallyworld and it really helps a lot    and a whole lot easier to carry than a tripod in the woods  

leo


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Nov 2, 2004)

DSGB said:
			
		

> How hard are the C7XX cameras to use? Do they take decent pics in auto mode? Do they have an auto mode?
> I have been wanting one for a while and was wondering if I'd be wasting my money, seeing how I don't have a clue about cameras.



Almost all of my pictures are taken in auto mode.  The quality is fine for my use.


----------



## Ga-Spur (Nov 7, 2004)

I have a Sony DSC V-1 which has 5 mega pixels and 4x power in 5 pixel mode with night shot.The best part is that it will fit in my shirt pocket.


----------



## WildBuck (Nov 8, 2004)

Kodak DX4330 with 3.1 megapixels. It takes pretty good pics whenever i can remember to take it with me.


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Nov 8, 2004)

*Finally gettin a digital*

i cant wait for it to get here...

ordered me an Olympus C-770..


----------



## Todd Huffman (Nov 11, 2004)

Nikon D1X body
Nikon D100 backup body
Nikkor AFS 600mm lens
Nikkor AFS 200-400 VR lens
Nikkor AFS 70-200mm VR lens
Nikkor AFS 24-120mm VR lens
Sigma 105mm Macro
Kenko Pro 1.4 TC and 2x converters
SB80-DX Flash
Bogen Tripod

Bunch of other lenses etc that I don't use much.


----------

